# How long with no food?



## Ravenlock (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi there,

I’ve joined just to ask a quick question I can’t seem to google lol. So I have a par of budgies m/f, a gcc and several finches, doves etc. I’ve been keeping birds for over 20yrs

I’m wondering if it would be alright to let the budgies out for their free flight with no food, (but water of course) or just their pellets? 
See, I work a long day and get home at 6pm. I have to let my green cheek conure out with me at the same time as the budgies. I have a loft, so it’s open plan with only a separate bathroom. Problem is that Loki, my gcc, goes into the budgie cage and gorges on budgie seed mix. They get a mix of pellets and high quality seed, and veggie salad. Would it be okay to let them out for an hr or 2, with the cage closed and just their pellets and salad? That way I could lock the seed mix away from him. Loki is gaining weight, and I don’t want him to get sick long term. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple of hours without seed is not a problem but the birds should not be out if you are not around to monitor what goes on.


----------



## Ravenlock (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh no, I would never let them out without me! I’d have no wood lol. That’s precisely why I want them both out, they all need exercise and snuggles. The budgies are rescued, so they’re not the greatest about eating the pellets so I was worried they’d be starving. I can always take Loki in the bathroom for a bath and open the cage for awhile


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They will be fine with only pellets for a couple of hours. 
I'm assuming you are right there to supervise the birds the entire time as generally it is not a good idea to let budgies out with a conure. 
The conure can easily seriously injure or kill the small budgies. 

I'm writing this in your thread as we do not want other inexperienced members to think it is OK to allow different species of birds to socialize.*


----------



## Ravenlock (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh yes, I totally understand. I’m absolutely always right there. He sits on me, and I pick him up if he goes anywhere near them. I learned that lesson 18 yrs ago when my original gcc attacked my canary. Even if I just have to go to the bathroom, Loki comes with me. They are never alone with him and their cage is a converted China cabinet, so there’s no bars for him to reach between. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm assuming the converted China Cabinet is a bird-safe wood and whatever it has been treated with you are certain is bird-safe as well. Again, new members must be made aware that there are woods that are a danger to budgies and chemically treated wood can be quite toxic if the budgies' chew on it.

Bird Safe Wood

Bird Safe Paint

Best wishes!! 💙 💙 *


----------



## Ravenlock (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello, yes it’s perfectly safe. I understand your concern, but as I said, I’ve been keeping birds for 20 yrs. I used to breed gouldian finches and canaries. I’ve had parrots for 18yrs. I had a pair of budgies before these guys as well. My gcc Zoe(passed away in October) wasn’t interested in the budgie cage, but this one is. Hence a weird question lol. Thanks for the help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand you've been keeping birds for a very long time and are aware of the dangers. 

However, many people read the thread post and it is quite important we let new inexperienced members know about the Bird Safe Wood and Bird Safe Paint issues. 
That is the reason it was addressed in your thread. 

Thanks for your understanding! 💙
Best wishes*


----------

